# Solved: I will not buy an iPhone still!



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Apple collecting, sharing iPhone users' precise locations"

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/06/apple-location-privacy-iphone-ipad.html


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I am with you Dusty... why buy a product from an evil company!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

For Johnny Appleseed er Steve Jobs to say you will agree with me and allow me to spy on you or I will not even let you dowload the OS is to me very arrogent and yet people still seem to want this outlandishly priced iPhone. Go figure. The only Apple I will buy is one that I can make a pie out of!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

with the new iphone, if you hold it in a certain manner, you lose the connection signal. Steve says...."well, don't hold it that way ..." 

what a way to inspire your customer base. 
The only folks that will not be bothered by this response will be the pro-apple folks that say apple can do no wrong!
Kinda like the folks who have been drinking too much Obama koolaid...oops, wrong thread..sorry...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

There must be a control to turn off geo-location information - search the forums, wikis, documentation for the information.

As for me, I'm waiting until the GPS satellites improve which the gov'mt has just now started to upgrade, but it will take a few years before they are all updated with the new technology. By then it may be worth it to get an iPhone 4GS which should be ready by then. Since the improvement will be a geolocation by less than a foot, it should be achievable for neighbors having property line boundary problems to approximate very closely the property lines without spending the $$$ it takes to have a surveyor do it officially - that would probably save a lot of problems - or, make more if the neighbors go all legal over any issues they can't agree upon.

-- Tom


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Unfortunately Apples purpose for the Location Spying is for sale to third party companies for Adverrtising and who knows what else.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

lotuseclat79 said:


> There must be a control to turn off geo-location information - search the forums, wikis, documentation for the information.
> 
> As for me, I'm waiting until the GPS satellites improve which the gov'mt has just now started to upgrade, but it will take a few years before they are all updated with the new technology. By then it may be worth it to get an iPhone 4GS which should be ready by then. Since the improvement will be a geolocation by less than a foot, it should be achievable for neighbors having property line boundary problems to approximate very closely the property lines without spending the $$$ it takes to have a surveyor do it officially - that would probably save a lot of problems - or, make more if the neighbors go all legal over any issues they can't agree upon.
> 
> -- Tom


I don't see the correlation between satellites and the iPhone. Once the satellites improve I am still just as likely to buy an Android or any other device made by a decent company.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm seriously considering changing over to the Droid X with Verizon this fall when my AT&T contract runs out.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I'm seriously considering changing over to the Droid X with Verizon this fall when my AT&T contract runs out.


I would, you can dual boot linux, or just RDP your Windows machine  The Droids are just awesome !!!


----------

